# Fluval Spec



## TaylorW

Anyone else excited about the soon-to-be-released Fluval Spec? It looks like it will be the most gorgeous 2 gallon ever!! I think it's been released in the UK, but not in the US or Canada yet. It's got a filter, lighting, and a lid to prevent jumping while still being open. All while looking beautiful 

http://www.fluvalblog.com/fluval-spec-up-close/

Has anyone else been interested in this tank besides me?


----------



## weluvbettas

I really like the look but knowing fluval they will sell it for a lot of money and its just not worth it.


----------



## TaylorW

I know fluval's a bit of a rip off, but it looks so nice, it's hard to resist!


----------



## weluvbettas

I like the fluval flora better and its bigger and comes with a co2 kit for plants.


----------



## TaylorW

Yeah, I really liked that one too! But I've never grown plants before, so I'm not sure if I would like it. Although I did think the Ebi looked really interesting, it's a tank designed for shrimp!


----------



## TaylorW

I did see the Chi for sell for 50 or 60 dollars at my local pet store, but I didn't think the filter looked like it was powerful enough for that big tank! And no lid....


----------



## wystearya

Well, it's not my taste. But if you like it, then you should save up for one. 

Personally, I would buy a larger tank from another company. Then again that is my opinion and I don't care for the looks of this tank.


----------



## StayyyFlyyy

yeah i was checking out this tank just a few days ago wondering when its coming out...i have the chi and the filter is crap but it looks amazing too... im constantly doing 75% water changes...


----------



## TaylorW

I suspected the Chi was bad, there's no way that waterfall/filter thing can handle that tank! 

I wish I could have larger tanks, but in a dorm it's difficult. I don't have my own bathroom either, so water changes can be challenging! So for ease of care, I kinda have to stay with the smaller tanks... My betta is happy to be in a 2.5 gallon instead of a bowl though! :-D

Maybe I could save up for that 2 gallon and get another betta.... :roll: Christmas is coming soon too!!!


----------



## wystearya

Ah dorm life, I remember that. 

When I was in college I did have a Betta. He was kept in a Kritter Keeper type tank. I do understand the space and bathroom issues!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

I think it's cute! I really like the look of just plain old boring glass aquariums though. =] 
which is the reason I went and bought a 5 gallon when someone gave me a kritter keeper for free. bhahaha.


----------



## TaylorW

I hope they get some in at the pet store, I don't like to order things online. I also haven't seen any very good 2 gallon set ups around here, much less small glass tanks. My 2.5 that didn't come with anything was all they had besides those plastic 1.5 gallon or less tank kits. And I refuse to put my fish in anything less than 2 gallons. So a glass 2 gallon kit that includes practically everything is hard to pass up!

Yep, I really might save up my Christmas money for this, even though it's dumb and overpriced


----------



## StayyyFlyyy

im checking into the picotope 3 gallon... no top but they make custom tops for it... or you could just not fill it ALL the way up


----------



## TaylorW

I looked at that one too!! But I'm not sure which would be more expensive, the Picotope or the Spec, since the Spec hasn't been released yet. If the Spec is crazily priced or doesn't get great reviews, I would probably go for the Picotope if I could get a lid.


----------



## ilovebunnies

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! Yes! I've been excited for a tank that has a false wall to hide the filter. I've been sooooooooo excited and waiting to buy this for my little fishy.

I like the fluval spec, but there is another tank the same size like this. It's called the Betta Nano Cube by J&M. It does have a lid but I think you will be able to purchase one separately. The lights are dim-able LEDs and nice rounded edges whereas the Fluval Spec has aluminum frame.








Betta Nano Cube









Fluval Spec

The Betta Nano Cube is acrylic while the Fluval Spec is glass. I am excited for these tanks to make it to the U.S. soon. They will be expensive, I'm estimating around $65 in the U.S. since the U.K. price is £50. I think the Betta Nano Cube will be just as expensive. That makes me sad  but I'll still probably get one.


----------



## wystearya

I must be weird. I want my fish tank to look like a fish tank. lol!

They are neat, very different and modern. Just not for me.


----------



## TaylorW

OMG, I love that nano cube! :-D Is not released yet either? I especially like those little legs on the bottom of the tank


----------

